

Ask HN: Good alternatives to ZenDesk? Something free for bootstrapped startups? - rksprst

I'm wondering if there is any good alternative to zendesk? And if there is also a free one or one with a free plan for bootstrapped startups?<p>Would be nice if assistly had a free plan w/ 1 agent...
======
PhaseWare
Take a look at PhaseWare Tracker. We are working on a version specifically for
very small, even one person business. Give us a call so we can talk about it.
<http://www.phaseware.com> 866-390-3492

